# Hello?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Have I missed anything on my 4 month absesnce?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

well, i guess not. but welcome back, good friend.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well the Lakers have outplayed the Mavs since Dec. 25 for one...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Have I missed anything on my 4 month absesnce?


Glad to have you back. Mavs have been slipping as of late, but hopefully they will get on a roll in the upcoming weeks


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah.


hunterb14 is banned.
Shadows, Aquatious stepped down as mods. 
Shadows left the site
KC is no longer a mod
Jamal is a new poster and is my vote for Newcomer of the year
Four_Seasons_Hustler is a relatively new mod(doing a good job)
AtlantaBlazerMan is a new mod
I got the 100,000th Blazer post on their forum, beating Blazer fans at their own game 
We are at war
Ron is opposed to it
I am for it
Mikedc has very good arguments for going to war
Beez proclaimed his love for Jay Z no less than 20 times(j/k Beez)
Curry and Chandler are coming around
Curry had 20+ points against Shaq, Shaq had 13
Bulls still suck


Other than that........no


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Vintage, that is one of the funniest posts ever!

Dragnsmke1, welcome back!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> LOL :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Vintage, that is one of the funniest posts ever!



I am a little bit of a class clown........but in a good way :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> I am a little bit of a class clown........but in a good way :yes:


Dude, you had me cracking up at work, big-time... my co-workers are probably thinking 'WTF is he laughing at?'

Ahh... actually Vintage that is a pretty good summary of the past 4 months here at BB.net  Props.





VD


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, you had me cracking up at work, big-time... my co-workers are probably thinking 'WTF is he laughing at?'
> ...


Hope you didn't get in trouble, or have co workers thinking you are insane.  

If they do, just start foaming at the mouth. They'll be sure to leave you alone then :yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Beez proclaimed his love for Jay Z no less than 20 times(j/k Beez)


Classic!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> hunterb14 is banned.


can anyone fill me in on how this happened, I always thought hunter was a good poster didn't usually cause much trouble.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

NVM


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Long long story


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

nice summary of the year. funny man.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow! I guess I do have a lot of catching up to do.


----------

